# Announcement coming soon from Cincy



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

*Tri-State Hobbies & Raceway.......Cincy...Now Open*

Look for info on new facility in Cincy area later this week.


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

Lease was signed this afternoon. 40x85 track area. Pitting for 100plus at large events. Carpet and new calandra track system will be delivered thursday. Lokk for racing to start real soon.


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

Carpet and new crc barrier system arrived on time yesterday and looking to lay carpet sooooooon!!!

Official Racing in a couple weeks.


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

Name of facility is *Tri-state hobbies & Raceway*.

Carpet is laid, walls being painted, shop has product on order, outer barrier wall should go up in next couple days, get ready to go racin.


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Can't wait John. It's going to be awesome. I've got the word spreading on RCTECH as well.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

cant wait, heard about it from Rob Love (on other fourm) and Mikey Pulfer, its going to be so much fun!!!!! a track ran BY RACERS FOR RACERS that's awesome thanks john :thumbsup: ,


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

CDW35 said:


> cant wait, heard about it from Rob Love (on other fourm) and Mikey Pulfer, its going to be so much fun!!!!! a track ran BY RACERS FOR RACERS that's awesome thanks john :thumbsup: ,


It's going to be sick. I hope the out of town racers can make it down some also. John is not cutting any corners. First class!

Big THANKS to John and Roger for stepping up and saving the carpet scene in Cincy.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

RBLove said:


> It's going to be sick. I hope the out of town racers can make it down some also. John is not cutting any corners. First class!
> 
> Big THANKS to John and Roger for stepping up and saving the carpet scene in Cincy.


I know Mike P., Ian R., and myself will be down to race September 16th if nothing comes up between now and then. :woohoo:


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT Rob, anyword on how its going?


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Things are coming along. Carpet is down, track perimeter is down, drivers stand has been modified and almost finished with paint. They are doing some other small construction projects that are close to being done. I am not sure they will be open this weekend, but definitely by the following weekend. They are working very hard and spending many late nights in there getting it ready. 

I think people are going to be very surprised/impressed with the place. John and Roger are going all out.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

RBLove said:


> Things are coming along. Carpet is down, track perimeter is down, drivers stand has been modified and almost finished with paint. They are doing some other small construction projects that are close to being done. I am not sure they will be open this weekend, but definitely by the following weekend. They are working very hard and spending many late nights in there getting it ready.
> 
> I think people are going to be very surprised/impressed with the place. John and Roger are going all out.


Rob thanks for the quick reply, Sounds good, Keep us posted on the grand opening. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

Work on track and building is coming along good. New lighting and track walls to be completed in couple days. On-road track barrier system from CRC is short some pieces for our size track therefore we have ordered some additions that will be here friday. I don't think we will have on-road track system ready for racing this weekend so look for on-road racing to begin September 23rd.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

John Foister said:


> Work on track and building is coming along good. New lighting and track walls to be completed in couple days. On-road track barrier system from CRC is short some pieces for our size track therefore we have ordered some additions that will be here friday. I don't think we will have on-road track system ready for racing this weekend so look for on-road racing to begin September 23rd.


John, Thanks for the update. We will see you the 23rd... :woohoo:


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

First oval race was Saturday. Decent turn-out for 1st night of racing back in Cincinnati. A lot of out-of-towners showed and and we all had a great time. On-road racing will be starting this Sunday. Doors open at 10:00 and racing starts at 1:00. Three heats and a main as usual.


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

onefastdude said:


> First oval race was Saturday. Decent turn-out for 1st night of racing back in Cincinnati. A lot of out-of-towners showed and and we all had a great time. On-road racing will be starting this Sunday. Doors open at 10:00 and racing starts at 1:00. Three heats and a main as usual.


I have to work that evening, but I will be down for a half day. Can't wait to see the new place. Everyone says it is TOP NOTCH and then some......

Rob


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Are you going to post pictures anytime soon?


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Sunday Sept. 23. Doors open at 10:00 and racing begins at 1:00. This will be the first day for road course racing. Come one come all....


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

I believe that the racers will really appreciate the barrier system that will be provided. This system should be very durable and car friendly. The layout for the track will be a little challenging, yet fun. Hope that many will be able to make it out Sunday for the first on-road race at the new facility, here in Cincinnati. Tri-State Hobbies and Raceway will be the place to be for this up-coming season of carpet racing.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

The new Barrier System looks really cool! and like you said car friendly (Which I will need)LOL, Eli, how come you are not racing in toledo? I heard you did the layout for the track im sure it will be awesome and Challenging. Ian R. and myself should be there the 23rd. Mikey P. Crapped out on us  to go to toledo. Hopefully we will see you sunday :woohoo: !


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

CDW35 said:


> The new Barrier System looks really cool! and like you said car friendly (Which I will need)LOL, Eli, how come you are not racing in toledo? I heard you did the layout for the track im sure it will be awesome and Challenging. Ian R. and myself should be there the 23rd. Mikey P. Crapped out on us  to go to toledo. Hopefully we will see you sunday :woohoo: !


CDW35,

Eli will be in Toledo along with Pulfer and Doseck. There should be a decent amount of people still. I know that myself, Junior, Brandon, Favian, Big Mike, and Mo are all going to be there. I am sure some of the locals and some of the old WoH crowd will be there also. It will be a nice shake down day for road course.

Rob


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Unfortunately I will be in Toledo, so I will be missing the first on-road race at Tri-State raceway. ;( By all means come out and race and tell some of your friends too. This is going to be the place to race this winter, for sure. Let me know what you guys think of the layout and the barrier system too. :woohoo:


----------



## wacko (Sep 18, 2003)

*Time for some Pics*

Here is some motivation for you Road Coarse guys. This panoramic shows the lay-out. Primary pit area wiring completed last night some cleaning today and racing this weekend!!!!

Here is your pic!!!!
:woohoo: 



Joe Retherford


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet track and facility.

I will have to try to come down and run sometime.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Motivation works for the oval crowd to when they see that pretty black groove!!!!!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

RBLove said:


> CDW35,
> 
> Eli will be in Toledo along with Pulfer and Doseck. There should be a decent amount of people still. I know that myself, Junior, Brandon, Favian, Big Mike, and Mo are all going to be there. I am sure some of the locals and some of the old WoH crowd will be there also. It will be a nice shake down day for road course.
> 
> Rob


Dont look like we will make it down due to the lack of supplies  , I was looking forward to comming down, see you guys next week.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

wacko said:


> Here is some motivation for you Road Coarse guys. This panoramic shows the lay-out. Primary pit area wiring completed last night some cleaning today and racing this weekend!!!!
> 
> Here is your pic!!!!
> :woohoo:
> ...


Track looks awesome!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

My Brother and I stoped at the track today. im very impressed :thumbsup: cant wait to run there :woohoo:


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, the new track is simply awesome. These guys spared nothing. If any of you get a chance it is definitely worth the drive.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

RBLove said:


> Yes, the new track is simply awesome. These guys spared nothing. If any of you get a chance it is definitely worth the drive.


Rob, you TC looked pretty fast on sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey guys is there a practice/Race schedule set for the upcoming months? I am from Indy and would like to make a weekend of it.....That track looks sweet....You should shoot some video and post.....Either way I gotta make the trip....

Thanks


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Crptracer said:


> Hey guys is there a practice/Race schedule set for the upcoming months? I am from Indy and would like to make a weekend of it.....That track looks sweet....You should shoot some video and post.....Either way I gotta make the trip....
> 
> Thanks


I will try to get some info for you and get it posted. It is definitely worth the trip..

Rob


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

RBLove said:


> I will try to get some info for you and get it posted. It is definitely worth the trip..
> 
> Rob


That would be great man....Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

Onroad racing for the next few weeks will be wed and sunday. Wednesday racing at 6:30, 2 heats and main. Sunday open at 10:00am and racing at 1:00pm. 3 heats and a main.....hour fifteen between rounds.


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

There will be no onroad on October the 13th due to the BRL Oval Series race 1.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

John Foister said:


> Onroad racing for the next few weeks will be wed and sunday. Wednesday racing at 6:30, 2 heats and main. Sunday open at 10:00am and racing at 1:00pm. 3 heats and a main.....hour fifteen between rounds.




Thanks for the info John........What runs on saturdays? Is it oval?


Thanks


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> Thanks for the info John........What runs on saturdays? Is it oval?
> 
> 
> Thanks


oval runs on saterday,


----------



## daze (Aug 4, 2007)

*thank you John and all others*

Had a great time at the track sunday. great place to race and a great bunch of guys i raced with. i only had one small problem what roll out to run. does any one know of a web site, you can pull up that tells you, a roll out of every pinion and spur gear ratio ther is? if ever i need to change a spur gear just look on a chart, instead of doing a bunch of math. so could some one help this newbe? thanks. zoooom zoooom


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

daze said:


> Had a great time at the track sunday. great place to race and a great bunch of guys i raced with. i only had one small problem what roll out to run. does any one know of a web site, you can pull up that tells you, a roll out of every pinion and spur gear ratio ther is? if ever i need to change a spur gear just look on a chart, instead of doing a bunch of math. so could some one help this newbe? thanks. zoooom zoooom




daze....Try Gearchart.com.....But you will still need your tire diameter.. :wave: and possibly your cars diff ratio...but they have most cars allready on there so you should be ok....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

CDW35 said:


> oval runs on saterday,



CDW35 thanks for the info.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Had a great time running this past sunday, the track was awesome, see you guys this sunday!
CD Wells


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Your car looked great CD and you were driving nice lines... I will be back down next Weds. Gotta do the work thing this Sunday!

Rob Love


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

RBLove said:


> Your car looked great CD and you were driving nice lines... I will be back down next Weds. Gotta do the work thing this Sunday!
> 
> Rob Love


Thanks Rob, I have only been racing 12th scale for alittle while, I ran 3 times before cleveland last year, then at cleveland and then twice after cleveland(with a REV 4) and that was the first race with new car(GEN X) so I really dont have to much "wheel" time, but I plan on running alot this season at John's. I was really impressed with how the GEN X ran this passed sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## daze (Aug 4, 2007)

*need servo*

I have to replace my servo in my 1/12 scale car. does any one have a servo to sell? I made a mistake and bought a cheep one, and it didn,t hold up. need a good one. would like to get a JR brand. also been thinking about a new car, is there a hobby shop around close that sells the (crc gen x ) car?


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

We at Tri-State will have them for 259.00. When would you like it?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

daze said:


> I have to replace my servo in my 1/12 scale car. does any one have a servo to sell? I made a mistake and bought a cheep one, and it didn,t hold up. need a good one. would like to get a JR brand. also been thinking about a new car, is there a hobby shop around close that sells the (crc gen x ) car?


I HIGHLY recommend the CRC Gen X. As for a servo I would go with the JR 3550(not digital) or the JR 3650 (digital). you cant go wrong with both of them,

Whats your name? did you race this passed sunday?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

daze said:


> I have to replace my servo in my 1/12 scale car. does any one have a servo to sell? I made a mistake and bought a cheep one, and it didn,t hold up. need a good one. would like to get a JR brand. also been thinking about a new car, is there a hobby shop around close that sells the (crc gen x ) car?


you will not find the Gen X any cheaper then 259.00! Support your local Racetrack!!!!


----------



## daze (Aug 4, 2007)

john foister the car at 260.00 price on a servo 3550 not digital or 3650 digital. thank you. i need to know if my [wife] as enough money.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

will there be road course racing this weekend(10-6-07)? or is it the BRL race?

Thanks,
CD


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

sorry, found the answer to my own question, looks like there will be road course racing this weekend 10-6-07, the BRL race is the next week,


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

CDW35, you going to be at the track this Sunday? I want to take your 12th scale for a spin....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Does anyone know if there will be road racing this Sunday? Also, what do most people run in the 1/12 scale cars now? If it is brushless, what is a decent motor?

Thanks.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Yes, on-road racing Sunday. Most brushless 1/12 scale racers are using the 17.5 brushless system. We run both 17.5 and brushed stock together. Doors open at 10:00 racing starts at 1:00. 3 heats an a main.


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

daze said:


> john foister the car at 260.00 price on a servo 3550 not digital or 3650 digital. thank you. i need to know if my [wife] as enough money.


Do you mean 9550 or 9650?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

RBLove said:


> CDW35, you going to be at the track this Sunday? I want to take your 12th scale for a spin....


RB, As far as I know I will be there. I dont care if you want to take a "spin" with the 12th scale car that is fine :thumbsup: ..... only one thing.... dont show me up! LOL JK  , see you sunday! (Hopefully) :woohoo: 

CD Wells,


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

John Foister said:


> Do you mean 9550 or 9650?


John,

I think he is referring to JR servo's for a 12th scale.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Sounds like there may some good competition for this Sunday's racing program. Mo, Love, Junior, Pulfer and the list goes on an on .............


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

What time does the track open on wed.? What time does racing start? Going to try and get some more practice in.

Thanks,
CD Wells,


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Track opens at 1:00 racing starts at 6:30. 2 heats and a main.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

onefastdude said:


> Track opens at 1:00 racing starts at 6:30. 2 heats and a main.


Thanks Eli, see ya there


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Sunday on road is growing and there is some great competition too. In sedan stock this week there was Mo Denton, Mike Pulfer, Junior Norton, Darin Thomason and beleive it or not, Brandon Shells actually contributed to some good racing to name a few. in 1/12 scale there was David Lee, Chuck Phaler, Don Hinshaw, Dennis Young, James Conder to name a few too. Some close racing in the mains with Junior and Mo battling it out along with Chuck and David Lee going down to the wire.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

do u have a hotel list i will be comming down from cleveland and need a nice hotel close to the track,also do u have a hoddy shop on site or close for general stuff(tires,brushes, motor spray and all that good stuff) thanks


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

tcian said:


> do u have a hotel list i will be comming down from cleveland and need a nice hotel close to the track,also do u have a hoddy shop on site or close for general stuff(tires,brushes, motor spray and all that good stuff) thanks


Tcian, Yes there is an on site hobby shop, Not sure about hotels though.....


----------



## daze (Aug 4, 2007)

*Rb Love*

RB When are you coming back to CINCY? You are missing some good racing. We haven,t heard from you for awhile. What is up with that? See you at the track.


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

I will be back this Sunday and most Sunday's unless I am working. I was there last Wednesday, but missed this past Sunday.


----------

